# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te gjeni passwordin e fshehur pas...

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Pershendetje, ne kete postim do te tregoj se si mund te gjeni passwordin i cili eshte i fshehur pas disa pikave ose yjeve ******

Si shembull do te marr faqen facebook.com

1) *Ne foton me poshte tregohet passwordi i cili eshte ne formen e disa pikave , pra nuk kemi mundesi qe te shikojme se kush eshte passwordi qe eshte i shkruajtur aty.*





2) *Klikojme me te djathten e mousit mbi passwordin e fshehur dhe pastaj klikojme "Inspect element" sic tregohet ne foto.*





3) *Pasi kemi klikuar Inspect element do te dali nje redaktues kodi i cili do te selektoje vete rreshtin qe na duhet , pra skeni nevoje te kerkoni neper kete kod.*





4) *Ne rreshtin i cili eshte selektuar vete sic e shikoni dhe nga fotoja me lart do klikoni 2 here mbi fjalen "password" dhe do ta fshini ate (fshirja behet njesoj si ne notepad me backspace) dhe ne vend te fjales password qe ishte do shkruani fjalen text sic eshte bere ne foton me poshte. (linku per foton)*
*http://goo.gl/u98VV5*




*Ndersa ketu kemi rezultatin.*
*http://goo.gl/XAVyHa*




*Ky tutorial funksionon per te gjitha faqet te cilat kane nje password te ruajtur dhe e nxjerrin ne kete menyre te fshehur*

----------


## plotesuesi

Edhe nje here FALEMINDERIT , zoteri i nderuar !

----------

